# EasyNote TE69KB Windows 7 Drivers



## protoolsexpress

This previous thread sorted out 1/4 of my problem:

http://www.computerforum.com/224600-laptop-drivers.html

Installed Windows 7 on my Windows 8 loving TE69KB laptop.  Thanks to the previous thread, got my wireless drivers sorted.

Need assistance finding drivers for windows 7 for these?

ven_1969 dev_10A1 ethernet controller

ven_1022 dev_780B SM bus controller

ven_1022 dev_7814 USB  controller


Thanks


----------



## johnb35

Are you sure its not 1091 for the Ethernet controller?  At work now but can post links for drivers when I get home in like 4 hours.


----------



## protoolsexpress

thanks bro!  just double checked, ethernet is definitely showing as ven_1969 dev_10A1


----------



## johnb35

smbus and usb driver here - http://www2.ati.com/drivers/13-4_vista_win7_win8_32-64_sb.exe

As far as the network driver goes.  You may have to do something like this.

http://blog.panreyes.com/?p=543  You will need to manually add some text to the install. 

However, try manually updating this driver by allowing the update to use windows update first.


----------



## protoolsexpress

thanks again johnb35.  I am getting there, unfortunately the file installed the SM bus but not the USB controller?  any other options how I can install the USB?


----------



## johnb35

Did you try the first one on this page?

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows

Its supposed to install smbus and usb 3.0


----------



## protoolsexpress

Still no joy 

Its behaving strange, seems to install but also have lots of unknown devices?

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## johnb35

Right click on each of those usb controllers, click on properties, click on details tab and give me the 4 digit dev code for each one.


----------



## protoolsexpress

2 of them are ven_1022 dev_7808

other two are: 

ven_1022 dev_7807

ven_1022 dev_7814


is this your website?  this is the greatest free assistance I have ever received, let me know if there is any way I can help recommend you or donate.


----------



## johnb35

Try those other 2 chipset drivers on that page.  I'm actually surprised that windows itself didn't install those drivers.  The 7814 is the usb 3.0.


----------



## protoolsexpress

you truly are the man!

minor problem, 1 of 3 USB ports still doesn't work?  Not to worry though, 2 is plenty for me!  Thank you so much!


----------



## johnb35

Which one? The 7814 one?  That would be the usb 3.0 port.  Try using windows update to see if that will show up as additional updates.


----------



## protoolsexpress

Oh the ID has changed now!  It is called:

AMDUSB30\ROOT_HUB30&VID_1022&PID_7814&REV_0001&SID_076F1025


Any ideas?


----------



## johnb35

That would be the usb 3.0 driver.  I'm not sure why you are having an issue with this.  In the other thread, the member had no problems getting everything installed.  But it seems the hardware is a little different but they are the same model number.


----------



## novren

johnb35 said:


> Did you try the first one on this page?
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/chipset?os=Windows
> 
> Its supposed to install smbus and usb 3.0



Again, thank you very much! I'mby your dedication, keep it up!!


----------



## The Dane

PROTOOLEXPRESS  what did you do to get your Easynote TE69KB install Windows 7?
I can't get my going. I have found SATA drivers and got past the errormessage about this issue, but later in the install I get another message about loading a file.
Will or can You help me


----------



## johnb35

The Dane said:


> PROTOOLEXPRESS  what did you do to get your Easynote TE69KB install Windows 7?
> I can't get my going. I have found SATA drivers and got past the errormessage about this issue, but later in the install I get another message about loading a file.
> Will or can You help me



Usually that means there is a memory issue.  Use memtest to test your ram.


----------



## The Dane

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot. I will do that


----------



## The Dane

It did not work.
I have downloaded drivers from:
http://driverdl.blogspot.dk/2013/10/free-driver-download-packard-bell_31.html
and they do not seems to work. I have downloaded the u drivers from there.
I have tried for 14 days now to get it going.

The first thing the install ask for is the driver for CD/DVD, and I can't find that


----------



## johnb35

The Dane said:


> It did not work.
> I have downloaded drivers from:
> http://driverdl.blogspot.dk/2013/10/free-driver-download-packard-bell_31.html
> and they do not seems to work. I have downloaded the u drivers from there.
> I have tried for 14 days now to get it going.
> 
> The first thing the install ask for is the driver for CD/DVD, and I can't find that



Go into the bios and see what the sata controller setting is set at.  Should be set to AHCI.  Windows 7 will have no problems installing on AHCI.

Also, what is the specific model of laptop you have.  According to your link you don't have the same one listed as the original poster.


----------



## The Dane

Thank You. I will do what you proposed.
I will be back here when I have tried that


----------



## The Dane

I gave up, and tried to install Linux.
I did run Memtest86 v.4.20 and it tells me that there was over 95000 errors after it had run for 10 hours.
I think it is the ram that is damaged.
Just got a new windows 8.1 disk from Microsoft today and it comes with the same error: code 0x80070570.
What do you think?


----------



## johnb35

Yeah, sounds like you have bad ram.  You would need to replace it and then reinstall windows.


----------



## The Dane

Hi
I did sent it to the store and got the RAM replaced under the warranty.
But now there is no sound, and it seems that speakers, soundcard and mic is working, according to Windows 8.1.
But no sound at all.
My specific model is EasyNote TE69KB.
It is OK if U ask me to open a new question


----------



## Okedokey

Please download and install PC Wizard from my sig, install it and go to FILE SAVE AS and click OK.  Copy the text out of that file into this thread.


----------



## The Dane

*Multimedia report*

PC Wizard 2013 Version 2.12
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Owner: Windows User
User: ErlingG
Computer Name: ERLING
Operating System: Windows 8.1 Home Edition 6.02.9200 
Report Date: onsdag 23 juli 2014 at 23:00

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


<<< Multimedia >>>

  > Device Audio : Acer 

    >> General Information
         Manufacturer : ATI Technologies 

  > Device Audio : Acer Hudson Azalia Controller

    >> General Information
         Manufacturer : Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) 

  > Audio Playback : Højttalere (Realtek High Defini

    >> General Information
         Reproduction : Højttalere (Realtek High Defini
         Version : 6.3
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Product ID : 100

    >> Device Capabilities
         Channels : Stereo
         Balance Control : Yes
         Pitch Control : No
         PlayBack Rate Control : Yes
         Synchrone operations : No
         Volume Control : Yes

    >> Reproduction
         11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

  > Audio Playback : Microsoft Sound Mapper

    >> General Information
         Reproduction : Microsoft Sound Mapper
         Version : 5.0
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Product ID : 2

    >> Device Capabilities
         Channels : Stereo
         Balance Control : Yes
         Pitch Control : No
         PlayBack Rate Control : Yes
         Synchrone operations : No
         Volume Control : Yes

    >> Reproduction
         11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

  > Audio Recording : Mikrofon (Realtek High Definiti

    >> General Information
         Reproduction : Mikrofon (Realtek High Definiti
         Version : 6.3
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Product ID : 101

    >> Device Capabilities
         Channels : Stereo
         Balance Control : Yes
         Pitch Control : No
         PlayBack Rate Control : No
         Synchrone operations : No
         Volume Control : No

    >> Record
         11.025 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         11.025 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         22.05 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, mono, 8-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, stereo, 8-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, mono, 16-bit : Yes
         44.1 kHz, stereo, 16-bit : Yes

  > MIDI Output : Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth

    >> General Information
         MIDI Output : Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Version : 1.0

    >> Specific Information
         Voices : 32
         Notes : 32
         Channels : 16
         Peripheral Type : Software Synthetizer

    >> Device Capabilities
         Balance Control : No
         Cache Control : No
         Buffer management : No
         Volume Control : Yes

  > MIDI Output : Microsoft MIDI Mapper

    >> General Information
         MIDI Output : Microsoft MIDI Mapper
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Version : 5.0

    >> Specific Information
         Voices : 0
         Notes : 0
         Channels : 16
         Peripheral Type : Microsoft MIDI Mapper

    >> Device Capabilities
         Balance Control : No
         Cache Control : No
         Buffer management : Yes
         Volume Control : Yes

  > Mixer Device : Højttalere (Realtek High Defini

    >> General Information
         WAVE Output : Højttalere (Realtek High Defini
         Version : 6.3
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Product ID : 104
         Lignes disponibles : 1

    >> Configuration
         Overordnet lydstyrke : Enabled - Source : Haut-parleurs
         Cd-lyd : associated withHøjttalere (Realtek High Defini
         Overordnet lydstyrke : associated withHøjttalere (Realtek High Defini

  > Mixer Device : Mikrofon (Realtek High Definiti

    >> General Information
         WAVE Output : Mikrofon (Realtek High Definiti
         Version : 6.3
         Manufacturer : Microsoft Corporation
         Product ID : 104
         Lignes disponibles : 1

    >> Configuration
         Overordnet lydstyrke : Enabled - Source : Audio input
         Overordnet lydstyrke : associated with

  > Device multimedia : AVIVideo

    >> General Information
         Device Fullname : AVIVideo
         Device Alias : AVIVideo
         Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

    >> Device Information
         Name : Video for Windows
         Version : 1.1

    >> Device Capabilities
         CommandEJECT : No
         CommandPLAY : Yes
         CommandRECORD : No
         CommandSAVE : No
         CommandAUDIO : Yes
         CommandVIDEO : Yes
         CommandFILES : Yes

    >> Video Capabilities
         CommandFREEZE : No
         CommandLOCK : No
         CommandREVERSE : Yes
         CommandSTRETCH : Yes
         CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
         CommandTEST : Yes
         CommandSTILL : No
         CommandPALETTES : Yes

  > Device multimedia : Sequencer

    >> General Information
         Device Fullname : Sequencer
         Device Alias : Sequencer
         Peripheral Type : sequencer

    >> Device Information
         Name : MIDI-sequencer

    >> Device Capabilities
         CommandEJECT : No
         CommandPLAY : Yes
         CommandRECORD : No
         CommandSAVE : No
         CommandAUDIO : Yes
         CommandVIDEO : No
         CommandFILES : Yes

  > Device multimedia : CDAudio

    >> General Information
         Device Fullname : CDAudio
         Device Alias : CDAudio
         Peripheral Type

    >> Device Information

    >> Device Capabilities
         CommandEJECT : Unspecified
         CommandPLAY : Unspecified
         CommandRECORD : Unspecified
         CommandSAVE : Unspecified
         CommandAUDIO : Unspecified
         CommandVIDEO : Unspecified
         CommandFILES : Unspecified

  > Device multimedia : WaveAudio

    >> General Information
         Device Fullname : WaveAudio
         Device Alias : WaveAudio
         Peripheral Type : waveaudio

    >> Device Information
         Name : Lyd

    >> Device Capabilities
         CommandEJECT : No
         CommandPLAY : Yes
         CommandRECORD : Yes
         CommandSAVE : Yes
         CommandAUDIO : Yes
         CommandVIDEO : No
         CommandFILES : Yes

  > Device multimedia : MPEGVideo

    >> General Information
         Device Fullname : MPEGVideo
         Device Alias : MPEGVideo
         Peripheral Type : digitalvideo

    >> Device Information
         Name : DirectShow
         Version : 6.04.2600.0

    >> Device Capabilities
         CommandEJECT : No
         CommandPLAY : Yes
         CommandRECORD : No
         CommandSAVE : No
         CommandAUDIO : Yes
         CommandVIDEO : Yes
         CommandFILES : Yes

    >> Video Capabilities
         CommandFREEZE : No
         CommandLOCK : No
         CommandREVERSE : No
         CommandSTRETCH : Yes
         CommandSTRETCH INPUT : No
         CommandTEST : Yes
         CommandSTILL : No
         CommandPALETTES : Yes
         CommandWINDOWS : Yes

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC

    >> General Information
         Version : 4.0
         Short Name : Microsoft GSM 6.10
         Description : Komprimerer og udpakker lyddata, der er i overensstemmelse med anbefaling 6.10 fra ETSI-GSM (European Telecommunications Standards Institute-Groupe Special Mobile)
         Copyright : Copyright (C) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
         Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft CCITT G.711 A-Law and u-Law CODEC

    >> General Information
         Version : 4.0
         Short Name : Microsoft CCITT G.711
         Description : Komprimerer og udpakker CCITT G.711 A-Law- og u-Law-lyddata.
         Copyright : Copyright (c) 1993-1996 Microsoft Corporation
         Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 Codec (decode only)

    >> General Information
         Version : 1.9
         Short Name : MPEG Layer-3 Codec
         Description : decoder only version
         Copyright : Copyright © 1996-1999 Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
         Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft IMA ADPCM CODEC

    >> General Information
         Version : 4.0
         Short Name : Microsoft IMA ADPCM
         Description : Komprimerer og udpakker IMA ADPCM-lyddata.
         Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
         Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft ADPCM CODEC

    >> General Information
         Version : 4.0
         Short Name : MS-ADPCM
         Description : Komprimerer og udpakker Microsoft ADPCM-lyddata
         Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
         Status : Enabled

  > Audio Compression : Microsoft PCM-konverter

    >> General Information
         Version : 5.0
         Short Name : MS-PCM
         Description : Konverterer frekvens og bit pr. PCM-lyddataeksempel
         Copyright : Copyright (C) 1992-1996 Microsoft Corporation
         Status : Enabled

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## StrangleHold

Sure the sound just isn't muted? 

Anyway here are the drivers for the sound too.
http://www.packardbell.co.uk/pb/en/GB/content/download


----------



## The Dane

Yes - I am sure.
I have tried to find the problems for 3 week now


----------



## The Dane

Anyway StrangleHold, thanks for the reply.
I have tried with the drivers on Packard Bell´s support site


----------

